# RegEx im mIRC



## HuriX (21. August 2003)

ich hoffn hier kennen sich auch einige mit mIRC scripting aus 

das teil soll per doppelklick mir nen befehl ausführen (hier nur echo -at .:I %ip I:.)
das sollte allerdings nicht nur bei solchen ips: 23.23.23.23
sonder auch bei solchen ips: blablubb23.23.23.23aslkd gehen.
allerdings sollte es diese ips: 23.23.23.23:2323 ignorieren(abweisen)


```
on *:hotlink:*.*.*.*:*: {
  if (($regex($1,[1-2]?[0-9]?[0-9]\.[1-2]?[0-9]?[0-9]\.[1-2]?[0-9]?[0-9]\.[1-2]?[0-9]?[0-9])) && (http !isin $1)) {
    set %ip $gettok($1-,1,58)
    echo -at .:I %ip I:.
  }
  else { echo -at geht nicht ! }
}
on ^*:hotlink:*.*.*.*:*: { return }
```

ich bekommen folgendes raus

klick auf "23.23.23.23" >> .:I 23.23.23.23 I:.  <<das is ja gut so !

klick auf "23.23.23.23:2323" >> .:I 23.23.23.23 I:. <<das is nicht gut so ! "geht nicht !" sollte dran stehen

klick auf "blablubb23.23.23.23aslkd" >> .:I blablubb23.23.23.23aslkd I:. <<auch nicht gut so ! ".:I 23.23.23.23 I:." sollte dran stehen

was passt nicht was fehlt noch wie würdet ihr das machen
haut ma inne tasten und helpd me  merci!
ps: hab hier noch " $regsub($1-,/[^.0-9]/g,$null,%ip) " womit man glaub ich auch was anstellen kann...

(aah. falsches forum  hab das irc forum noch garnit gesehn. wenn ein admin so nett wäre das zu moven? ) )


----------



## ThunderChunky (21. August 2003)

Also ich habs so gemacht:


```
on *:hotlink:*.*.*.*:*: {
  if ($regex($1-,([1-2]?[0-9]?[0-9])\.([1-2]?[0-9]?[0-9])\.([1-2]?[0-9]?[0-9])\.([1-2]?[0-9]?[0-9])+($|[a-z|A-Z])) && (http !isin $1)) {
    set %ip $regml(1) $+ . $+ $regml(2) $+ . $+ $regml(3) $+ . $+ $regml(4)
    echo -at .:I %ip I:.
  }
  else { echo -at geht nicht ! }
}
on ^*:hotlink:*.*.*.*:*: { return }
```

//edit: Sorry, hatte nicht beachtet, daß wenn ein Port hinter der IP steht, er "geht nicht !" ausgeben soll... Wie oben gezeigt funktioniert es bei mir.



> [ 19:17:53 ] _[ BoB|Chunky ] 23.23.23.23
> [ 19:17:56 ] .:I 23.23.23.23 I:.
> [ 19:18:18 ] _[ BoB|Chunky ] 23.23.23.23:2323
> [ 19:18:23 ] geht nicht !
> ...


----------



## HuriX (21. August 2003)

dank dir chunky

 alles


----------

